# LQ shopping makes my head hurt



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I've decided to upgrade my LQ. It's a 2002 with 9'lq and I. Would like something newer and with a bit larger living area. I would prefer a year or 2 old so I don't take the first hit of depreciation, my budget is 45k. I'm vacationing in FL horse country so several trailer dealers in town.

I'm shocked out how the trailers are not taken care of and are in terrible condition. They don't want to give me what I think mine is worth for trade. I put mine on CL for 25k and a lady came to look at it. It wasn't big enough for her horse but she liked it and thought mine was well worth the money. She left and went trailer shopping. She called me with a question about mine while she was shopping and also agreed how mine was much nicer then what was for sale on the dealers lots.

Photos online look good but in person it's much different. Trailer companies don't even clean them until there sold. It's getting depressing.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Best thing to do is have a firm idea of what you want and stick to it. We went to Congress when we were looking for one just to get an idea of what was out there. Listening to different dealers tell you why theirs is the best and the others junk really makes your head spin.

If I ever hit the lottery I'll have a new Hart or Cimarron with a slide out in the LQs. LOL


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> I've decided to upgrade my LQ. It's a 2002 with 9'lq and I. Would like something newer and with a bit larger living area. I would prefer a year or 2 old so I don't take the first hit of depreciation, my budget is 45k. I'm vacationing in FL horse country so several trailer dealers in town.
> 
> I'm shocked out how the trailers are not taken care of and are in terrible condition. They don't want to give me what I think mine is worth for trade. I put mine on CL for 25k and a lady came to look at it. It wasn't big enough for her horse but she liked it and thought mine was well worth the money. She left and went trailer shopping. She called me with a question about mine while she was shopping and also agreed how mine was much nicer then what was for sale on the dealers lots.
> 
> Photos online look good but in person it's much different. Trailer companies don't even clean them until there sold. It's getting depressing.


 For your budget you could get a BRAND NEW Bison Stratus with a slide. I don't know why, but folks seem to beat the crap out of their trailers and new might be a bit more but you will know how its been taken care of and have a warranty. You can get A LOT of trailer for 45k

Choose brand that does every aspect in-house. Many trailer builders build the shell and then use a LQ conversion company such as Outlaw to do the LQ. This means the conversion company marks up their work to the trailer builder and the trailer builder marks it up again in the finished product to you.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am leaning towards a new Exiss. I've not been a Bison fan. It's wider and much longer than I have now. I'm scared lol
if I had a bigger budget other options I prefer but this will do until the next final trailer


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I am leaning towards a new Exiss. I've not been a Bison fan. It's wider and much longer than I have now. I'm scared lol
> if I had a bigger budget other options I prefer but this will do until the next final trailer


Was ready to pull the trigger on a new exiss that is on order. Went to look at one on the lots and some things I did not like.
I think I found my trailer.
It's a stock combo 8' wide and 31' on the floor. Big mid tack and I'm adding a sliding gate to be able to change the size of the box stall.
Getting excited and it had a big discounted price. 
The also had a loaded exiss that probably was the best buy but really didn't want a 34' on the floor trailer. A bit big for my driveway and shop for storing.
Just not ready for that big of a jump in size since I'm used to 24' on the floor.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I upped my budget and I am getting a new sundowner stock combo. It has 2 adjustable box stalls in the back, rear and side ramp, midtack and an 11' LQ
Can't wait to get it.


----------

